# :(



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

All of my hens are crowing!  depressing!!!!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Uh oh! How old are they?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

no way ! how many have you got ?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

All of them? That's terrible!! Such luck. 

Got the bad blue Roos.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Well that stinks.


----------



## chickenfarmer4891 (May 30, 2013)

The same thing happened to me a few years ago....it is very aggravating!! Good luck!!


----------

